# Found AT3 on the Big T!!



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Caught by a fisherman

Kent


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Good to hear that Kent. Keep a handle on that thing next time, eh? :wink: Let's hook up sometime soon, I'll give you a call later on.
-Dave


----------

